# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  BLUE καναρίνια

## mixalisss

καλησπέρα παιδιά! από καιρό ήθελα να πάρω ένα ζευγαράκι γκρι καναρίνια αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα για τα αποτελέσματα που θα μου δώσει το ζευγάρωμα. πριν πάρω το ζευγαράκι μου θα ήθελα να μου δίνατε κάποιες συμβουλές για τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά οπός η διατροφή τους οι ανάγκες τους σε φως καθώς και το πως θα είναι οι απόγονοί τους. δηλαδή θα είναι και αυτά blue η θα μου δώσουν πράσινα...;;

----------


## IscarioTis

Γκρι καναρινια?
Δεν εχω ξανακουσει 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Θεωρητικά θα πάρεις 50% από γονείς (25% θηλυκό - 25% αρσενικό) και 50% από τους γονείς των γονιών.

----------


## mixalisss

δηλαδή τα μισά από τα μικρά θα είναι γκρι;

----------


## mixalisss

υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια ράτσα που να βγάζει 100% όμοιους απογόνους; όταν λέω παρόμοια εννοώ στο χρώμα.

----------


## stefos

Ότι ράτσα και να είναι δεν μπορείς να αγνοήσεις τι χρώματα είχαν οι γονείς των πουλιών
που θα ζευγαρώσεις

----------


## panos70

Αν αποφασισεις τελικα να παρεις γκρι ( blue) οτι ρατσα και να ειναι να περιμενεις σιγουρα καποια απο τα μικρα να ειναι και αλλα χρωματα εκτος απο γκρι , το ποσοστο παιζει  απο γέννα σε γέννα και δεν ειναι σταθερο ποτέ

----------


## mixalisss

με το λευκό αχάτης τι παίζει;;;

----------


## panos70

Τα καναρινια χρωματος ειναι πουλακια δουλεμενα παρα πολυ σε βαθος γονιδιων ωστε να δωσουν χρωματα που εμεις θελουμε ετσι ειναι και τα αχατης οτι σου αρεσει ποιο πολυ να το εχεις παρτο απλα προσεξε στο ζευγαρι χρωματος παιζει και το θεμα μαλακοπτερο σκλυροπτερο.κι οταν με το καλο τα παρεις εμεις εδω ημαστε σ

----------


## dikai

http://www.fotosdecanarios.com/cpg15x/index.php

*Καναρίνια χρώματος σε φωτογραφίες*


*Τα Καναρίνια Χρώματος (Colour Canaries)*

----------


## jk21

και αυτο  ....

*Καναρίνια χρώματος*

----------


## panos70

Παντος αν αποφασισεις να παρεις ασπροκοκκινα μωσαικα η ολοκοκκινα ,οτι θελεις εδω ειμαι που τα ειχα χρονια

----------


## mixalisss

τα agata blanco μου άρεσαν από αυτά που είδα! αν τα ζευγαρώσω θα δώσουν ίδια μικρά ;;;

----------


## panos70

ποια σου αρεσαν πες μας γιατι δεν καταλαβα

----------


## mixalisss

http://www.fotosdecanarios.com/cpg15..._display_media

----------


## panos70

Ναι θα εισαι προσεχτικος στην αγορα που θα κανεις να ειναι ακριβως αυτο που θελεις κι οχι κατι παραπλησιο τοτε και τα μικρα τους θα ειναι ιδια με τους γονεις

----------


## mixalisss

Αυτό είναι όντως μεγάλο θέμα γιατί δεν εμπιστεύομαι και τόσο τους πετσοπαδες

----------


## IscarioTis

πωωωω τι ομορφο πουλι!

----------


## panos70

το κακο εναι οτι δεν εισαι σιγουρος τι πουλι θα παρεις , σε τι κατασταση θα ειναι απο θεμα υγειας ,και αν τυχη και παρεις ας πουμε άριστο πουλι τοτε θα ειναι υπερτιμημενο σε θεμα τιμης ,οχι οτι δεν εχουν και καλα πουλια αλλα θελει ψαξιμο σιγουρα

----------


## mixalisss

αυτή η ράτσα που σας έδειξα πώς λέγετε στα ελληνικά

----------


## jk21

Λευκος Αχατης

----------


## mixalisss

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά για την βοήθεια. τώρα μένει να βρω απο που θα αγοράσω το ζευγαράκι μου!!!

----------

